
Public Trello board: 100 actionable ideas to your startup's first 100 users - ollymeakings
This morning I&#x27;ve created a v1 public Trello board with 100 actionable and categorised marketing ideas to help your startup reach its first 100 users.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trello.com&#x2F;b&#x2F;wGkvzNYV&#x2F;100-tried-and-tested-actionable-ways-to-get-your-first-100-users<p>Currently:<p>* 100 ideas, one per card
* Note promoting my LinkedIn
* A few notes on strategy and audience
* Multiple channel categories
* Brain dump of ideas<p>Please take a look and let me know what you think - I&#x27;m keen to populate with case studies so please do get in touch if you have one you&#x27;d be happy to share.
======
rbyrne
Pretty neat list, bookmarked for a personal project I am working on atm

~~~
ollymeakings
Thank you! Let me know if you have eny ideas that I might be missing :)

------
EGreg
I thought this was advice for a public trello board to let your first users
tell you what they want :)

